# True Grit flashlights - anyone else have one?



## MikeLip (Nov 29, 2004)

I spent quite a while as a fireman/paramedic. Long ago (mid to late 70s) I bought a flashlight called True Grit. It was a machined aluminum modular D cell body light made, I believe, here in Cleveland, Ohio. You could add or subtract body modules to go from 2D to however many you wanted and could find a lamp for. Mine is usually in 3D mode, but I have modules to go out to 6 if I want. The head is easily 3/8" thick in places, and ads showed it stopping a 38 caliber bullet. Everything was easily replaceable. Even the lanyard stud unscrewed and if you put it into the tailcap from the inside the end was smooth so it could stand on end. The tailcap, and all the modules for that matter, have very long threads so that you don't have to get them started against spring pressure when you are replacing batteries - something I wish everyone did, especially Mag.

The beam is not adjustable, and is a fairly tight spot. It went on a lot of calls with me, and broke out more than a few car windows and windshields. Mine is now pretty obviously a scarred veteran, but it still works just fine, and it's tempting to convert it to Luxeon. I've never seen another one though.


----------



## cy (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome to cpf and hold on to your wallet. 

sounds like a candidate for one of the drop-in luxeon modules available for mag*


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 29, 2004)

Larry has a model in his stash, don't know if it's like yours. I gather they didn't catch on. I've never seen one in person.

Its curiosity value is probably more than the user, so I'm not sure I'd mod a light like that. Not likely to get spare parts if something goes wrong.

If anyone reading this has one of these lights they don't use, I'm buying. My police light collection is still lacking one.


----------



## Larry1582 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have one. The 5th from left to right has the name Tru-Grit on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2004)

Use the ubb code box : "URL" . In the popup window, paste the url, press ok, enter a name for the link. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Larry1582 (Nov 29, 2004)

Here I go again with this photo size problem. Go to my homepage and photo album and you can see the full size picture where you can read "Tru-Grit" on the side of the flashlight.


----------



## stein (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 29, 2004)

Personally, I wouldn't do anything to it that couldn't be 100% reversed. It obvously is rare and no longer produced. I'd keep it "as-is" to preserve a little piece of flashlight history and find something else to mod.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## thesurefire (Nov 29, 2004)

just get a mag to mod avalibe in 2-6 c or d cells, however i havent seen 5 cells around in a while... all metal about 10-25 bucks and of decent quality. however they have horrid beams and not so great runtimes so they make ideal mod platforms.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 29, 2004)

Could be a good candidate for an EverLED. Looks like it has the usual old-timey reflector setup. What's the switch like? Typical slide design?


----------



## Larry1582 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for resizing the picture Stein. Switch is the usual slide switch.


----------



## medx2b (May 14, 2011)

I just got one of these at a yard sale and can't get it to work. The trouble is in the on/ off slide and was wondering if someone else who has one could post a picture of how theres is set up. Mine just has a straight piece of metal off of the slide and does not seem to contact anything purposeful. as a matter of fact it seems to be scratching the bulb housing if anything. Thanks.


----------



## sgt253 (Apr 1, 2017)

medx2b said:


> I just got one of these at a yard sale and can't get it to work. The trouble is in the on/ off slide and was wondering if someone else who has one could post a picture of how theres is set up. Mine just has a straight piece of metal off of the slide and does not seem to contact anything purposeful. as a matter of fact it seems to be scratching the bulb housing if anything. Thanks.




Here is some interesting information I have found:
Magna International Corporation was founded as a manufacturer of industrial application infrared heating systems powered by propane fuel. In the early 1970s, under the ownership of Paul Cozel, the company made their retail debut by designing and producing a new portable propane powered heater and tool for the consumer market. Magna International developed various markets for the infrared tool, including the United States Government. In 1979, Larry Whited and David Davidson bought the company and renamed it Magna Industries, Inc. The following year, this partnership launched “Tru-Grit Flashlights” as the first official product under their ownership. In 1981, the partnership split, and “Tru-Grit Flashlight” was sold. Larry Whited, as the owner, maintained Magna Industries, Inc. and in 1982 Magna released the first propane torch into the retail market. The torch sold well and became the foundation of the company


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 28, 2017)

^^ then the Duke sued and Tru-Grit flashlights was no more.

Yup John Wayne didn't take kindly to the name use and shut 'em down. It seems there were some ideas by LA Screw being used that were unauthorized as well.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Oct 28, 2017)

sgt253 said:


> Here is some interesting information I have found:
> Magna International Corporation was founded as a manufacturer of industrial application infrared heating systems powered by propane fuel. In the early 1970s, under the ownership of Paul Cozel, the company made their retail debut by designing and producing a new portable propane powered heater and tool for the consumer market. Magna International developed various markets for the infrared tool, including the United States Government. In 1979, Larry Whited and David Davidson bought the company and renamed it Magna Industries, Inc. The following year, this partnership launched “Tru-Grit Flashlights” as the first official product under their ownership. In 1981, the partnership split, and “Tru-Grit Flashlight” was sold. Larry Whited, as the owner, maintained Magna Industries, Inc. and in 1982 Magna released the first propane torch into the retail market. The torch sold well and became the foundation of the company



Man, I can't believe I missed this thread. Did this info come from Ed also? I thought the lights were earlier as their plastic slide switch would have been pretty well out-dated by 1979. Don remembers them being more towards the early 70s about the same time the first gen Kel-Lites were introduced. Gem-lite was also another direct knock-off. I've also heard of a company called New Products Development Co. either marketing or manufactured these.

Mr. Fixer is right in that they were sued by John Wayne which ended their business.

EDIT: Found the info here: http://www.sandkleen.com/about.htm

I think their time line is off a little bit and I believe they market the lights under the business New Products Development Co. Early on Kel-lite had a very tough time keeping up with demand which is why they ultimately brought in Norm Nelson. During these early years Gem-Lite and Tru-Grit sprang up as "me-toos" due to this high demand. Once Kel-Lite started keeping up with demand most folks wanted the originals and not the "me toos" so Gem-Lite folded and Tru-Grit was sued. I don't have much to back this up but this is the info I've gotten from folks that were in the industry back then.


----------



## jimcole (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi all

I’ve noticed this thread as a research a flashlight I have. It’s a Tru Grit, made in Cleveland, Ohio. Stamped ‘new products Devel Co. Got solid bit of kit, used by my grandfather who a British police officer and frequented the states a lot.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 7, 2021)

How delightful is that, jimcole? Hey don't be shy about posting a picture or two...


----------

